# problème technique du forum



## sfe

Dès ce matin, je trouve quelques problèmes sur le dictionnaire français-anglais (que j'ai utilisé tous les jours). quand je tape un mot pour traduire quelques fois ça marche mais l'autre non. (e.g: impossible de trouver le mot "contribuer" en anglais, la page s'affiche toujours le message "the page can not be displayed") et plusieurs d'autre.
Si un administrateur lit ce message, svp de fixer ce problème.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour sfe,
Bienvenue sur le forum !

Je transfère ce message dans notre forum Comments & Suggestions, où l'administrateur aura l'occasion de le prendre en compte et d'y répondre. 
Merci d'avoir pris le temps de nous le signaler... et bonne navigation !


----------



## bongbang

Looking up the word "camp" in the English-French dictionary, I got this message:



> Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e31'
> 
> Got error 28 from storage engine
> 
> /includes/2005bit/mySqlEnFr.asp, line 28


----------



## Benjy

that's because we hate gays!
euhm, i just had a go and the same thing is happening on my end. i guess the dictionary is just having some problemes today. like agnes said, the admin will get on it asap.

thanks for your patience 

ben



			
				bongbang said:
			
		

> Looking up the word "camp" in the English-French dictionary, I got this message:


----------



## Whodunit

Same problem appears every time I open the the "Suggested Dictionary Changes" of the French entries. The changes can't be displayed above and I can't close that window either.


----------



## Althea

I got the same problem here.
I love to use your French-English dictionary, but today when I use it, I found out that when I type the future tense of a verb (like "sera"), or some forms of the adj (like "bonnes"), or even some common french word like "homme", and there are so many words that not able to show out the orginal form of them (which I am sure that it could searec these result in the past), and it gave me an error message

 "Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e31'
Got error 28 from storage engine
/includes/2005bit/mySqlFrEn.asp, line 16"

and also in English-french dictionary, some common word like "man" can not be searched, the error message is

"Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e31'
Got error 28 from storage engine
/includes/2005bit/mySqlEnFr.asp, line 28"


----------



## Van Vogel

Ditto for me, can't seem to get it to look up anything.


----------



## Demon-Machine

I am unable to look up any words at all, I get this error every time.  This happens when trying to search definitions from French to English, or vice-versa.  



Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e31' 

Got error 28 from storage engine 

/includes/2005bit/mySqlEnFr.asp, line 28


----------



## Althea

I just discovered that italian-english-italian also got some problem........maybe the spanish one also.......


----------



## cirrus

Earlier this week (Tuesday I think from about 8 in the morning London time to something like 5 in the evening) I was having problems getting through to forums but not the dictionary.  It wouldn't display the page no matter which way I tried to access the site.

Is there a way we can report these problems if we can't access the forums?


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Cirrus,

Any time such problems occured because of a server, a data base or technical problem on the forum's side, the technical staff and Mike Kellogg get an automatical report.


----------



## bongbang

Benjy said:
			
		

> that's because we hate gays!



Ha ha, you seem to have gotten over your homophobia as "camp" is back on the dictionary now. 

Or did you? I don't see _that_ definition...


----------



## Benjy

bongbang said:
			
		

> Ha ha, you seem to have gotten over your homophobia as "camp" is back on the dictionary now.
> 
> Or did you? I don't see _that_ definition...



i dont think it was in there to start with  maybe i will try and get it added.

ben


----------

